# SQology for Parkinson?s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Since this is a two-day event I wanted to go ahead and get the word out so people can make plans for attending, given the number of people who came last year and those who expressed interest in coming again this year. 





*What:*
SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinson’s Research II.

This event is a two-day event throughout the weekend with a portion going toward Parkinson’s Research. One day is a 2x event and the other is a 3x event (more details on this can be found in the links below). Both organizations (IASCA and MECA) are represented here as well as the SQology crew which uses a unique score sheet that I would say fills in gaps from the other two orgs quite well. 

The number of competitors last year was roughly 30. I imagine this year will be close to the same but hopefully more folks come out. Plenty of spectators came out, too, just to demo cars.

There were about 16 judges in total last year and I believe there will be the same, if not more this year. The judges were great. The amount of feedback given was excellent and with the variety of judges you are sure to get quite a well-rounded assessment of your system from the perspective of different organizations’ score sheets to improve your setup either for your own daily needs or for pushing it a bit further in terms of competition. 

Bottom line, this event will be a great way to hang with friends, make new ones, learn and improve the enjoyment of your setup. And if you compete you'll have the chance to gain a lot of points toward finals thanks to both MECA and IASCA competitions being on both days with a 2x Saturday and then a 3x event on Sunday. 



*When:*
Saturday June 30th, 2018 – 2x Event
Sunday July 1st, 2018 – 3x Event



*Where:*
Hybrid Audio Technologies HQ
1240 Oak Industrial Lane
Cumming, GA 30041

*Note: Last year’s event was at different locations on each day, however currently this year’s event will be held at the same place both days. If that doesn’t stick then I’ll update this post. 







*Event Info/Flyers/Signup:*
I'm not sure when registration starts but I'll update when I find out. Until then here's some links.

Link to SQology event page:
https://www.facebook.com/events/671248993080009/

Links to MECA event pages:
MECA Saturday 2x Event
MECA Sunday 3x Event

Links to IASCA event pages:
IASCA Saturday, June 30, 2018 Hybrid Audio Technologies DPE [SQC | IQC]
IASCA Sunday, July 1, 2018 Hybrid Audio Technologies TKE [SQC | IQC]




*Additional Info:*
You can read more about last year's event here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y-event-parkinsons-research-july29-30-ga.html




*Attendees:*
If you plan on attending feel free to post your name and your car here so we can all keep a lookout for each other.

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Erin, you know I am planning on making the trip again. I believe I am judging yet again. If not, I am hoping to compete. Just depends on if my car is ready by then.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I will definitely plan on being there! It was the most fun show I went to last year. I will try and talk a few more ST6 members into attending.

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Thanks for the post, Erin! We are expecting our second baby girl late June, so there’s no chance I’ll be there - but this event is certainly one I hate to miss.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



benny z said:


> Thanks for the post, Erin! We are expecting our second baby girl late June, so there’s no chance I’ll be there - but this event is certainly one I hate to miss.




You missed the last one too didn't you?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



audiophile25 said:


> You missed the last one too didn't you?




Yup. I suck.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I have no reason to not attend as it's < 1hr from my house. I'll still wait to throw my name on the list until I see my travel schedule for that month, but definitely interested. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Acampbell128 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I will be there this year, 
Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 

My cousin will be there for his second year
Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I plan on making it this year, looking fwd to hanging out and talkin shop


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



audionutz said:


> I plan on making it this year, looking fwd to hanging out and talkin shop


Awesome Fazza!


You and I need to talk my brother. I have interesting news you might be curious about.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM
3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate
4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla
5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Perhaps I can be bothered to attend. You can listen to my Focal Integration speakers attached with factory wiring to a factory amplifier in a Dodge Durango that never had appropriate time alignment despite it having an uplevel stereo option (that was formerly called the Alpine stereo, hahaha). Anywho... or maybe I'll bring the Mustang.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



sirbOOm said:


> Perhaps I can be bothered to attend. You can listen to my Focal Integration speakers attached with factory wiring to a factory amplifier in a Dodge Durango that never had appropriate time alignment despite it having an uplevel stereo option (that was formerly called the Alpine stereo, hahaha). Anywho... or maybe I'll bring the Mustang.


You know which one I'm voting for...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



mumbles said:


> You know which one I'm voting for...


The Durango... yeah, I don't blame you. Smooth ride. Spacious.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Sure... lets go wit that  Tell you what, you bring the Mustang and I'll bring the Camaro


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

What's the plan for lodging? Is there a hotel that is offering special rates for those of us from out of town?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Just FYI for the lodging question for non-local folks: Cumming, GA is way north of downtown Atlanta and traffic is a dystopian hellscape similar to Chicago/LA. If you are particularly adverse to traffic, try to stay north of the city. No idea if there is an official hotel or whatever, but just a pro-tip from a recent local.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



94VG30DE said:


> Just FYI for the lodging question for non-local folks: Cumming, GA is way north of downtown Atlanta and traffic is a dystopian hellscape similar to Chicago/LA. If you are particularly adverse to traffic, try to stay north of the city. No idea if there is an official hotel or whatever, but just a pro-tip from a recent local.


No truer words have been said in recorded history.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM
3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate
4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla
5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 
6) Gerald Costa - Huge Black StepVan with my name on all 4 sides. Can't-miss it.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I should be able to make this, I'll add my name to the list.

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM
3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate
4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla
5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 
6) Gerald Costa - Huge Black StepVan with my name on all 4 sides. Can't-miss it.
7) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Link to register...

http://sqology.com/


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I really wish I could attend this. I am very happy to hear this is going for Parkinson's research. My father in law is suffering from Parkinson's and getting worse daily. It is a terrible disease that no one should have to go through.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



benny z said:


> Link to register...
> 
> http://sqology.com/


Registered!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I am registered as well. See you all there!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

woot!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I'm registered and looking forward to it. If anyone would like to demo my vehicle is always available as long as their isn't a judge in it or it's on fire.

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM
3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate
4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla
5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 
6) Gerald Costa - Huge Black StepVan with my name on all 4 sides. Can't-miss it.
7) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid
8) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

For those who aren't part of Facebook and therefore don't see the updates posted to this event's Facebook page, I wanted to share with you all some recent posts that have been made to said event page.

First off, a list of current judges:
1) Scott Welch
2) Justin Zazzi
3) Joe Wallis (who the heck is that guy?! )
4) Tom Meyers (the best looking guy in a tank top I've ever seen)
5) Keith Turner
6) Jeff Smith
7) Tim Goudy
8) Ben Vollmer
9) John Marsh
10) Matt Hall
11) Scott Buwalda
12) Chris Pate

I think there may be more added but if not, it's still quite a list of some of the guys in this hobby who give excellent feedback that has always helped improve my system in one way or another.



Also, they posted the list of tracks that will be used for judging the SQology portion of the show. The playlist can be found on Spotify in the link below. FWIW, the playlist is just a representation of the songs used. They won't be playing music directly from Spotify; they'll have higher quality copies.
https://open.spotify.com/user/kliftonjk/playlist/2pucBwqbO3czhMVwsVWICF?si=8bk5N3rRTVy0DpkJKo726g

Here’s a screenshot they provided of the tracks. Gotta say, I’m awful partial to Track 6.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lashlee said:


> What's the plan for lodging? Is there a hotel that is offering special rates for those of us from out of town?


Mike, sorry man. I totally missed this post. 

I'm staying at this Holiday Inn:
https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/cumming/atlcu/hoteldetail

It's about 5 minutes' drive from the hotel to the event site and there's a couple decent places around to eat at. Quite a few of us stayed there last year and were happy with it. 





Niebur3 said:


> I really wish I could attend this. I am very happy to hear this is going for Parkinson's research. My father in law is suffering from Parkinson's and getting worse daily. It is a terrible disease that no one should have to go through.


Dude, I wish you could make it, too. But that's an extremely long drive for you so I won't give you a guilt trip. Though... it is a rather short flight.   

Also, I'm sorry to hear about your FIL's condition.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



ErinH said:


> For those who aren't part of Facebook and therefore don't see the updates posted to this event's Facebook page, I wanted to share with you all some recent posts that have been made to said event page.
> 
> First off, a list of current judges:
> 1) Scott Welch
> ...


What the???


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



SQ Audi said:


> What the???


Joe, are you bringing your car? Someone was telling me about it last weekend so I'm hoping to hear it.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I am bringing my car, but sadly, the system is not in it yet. We have our allotment of speakers and amplifiers for our demo cars coming hopefully in the next couple of weeks. The the whole shipment of our products should be here by the end of June as they are being shipped via container ship.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



94VG30DE said:


> Just FYI for the lodging question for non-local folks: Cumming, GA is way north of downtown Atlanta and traffic is a dystopian hellscape similar to Chicago/LA. If you are particularly adverse to traffic, try to stay north of the city. No idea if there is an official hotel or whatever, but just a pro-tip from a recent local.


Good point, there's a big Comfort inn & Hampton INN right around the corner or even camping on Lake Lanier would be nice and close. Humm


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I may be in over my head but I am coming. Feel free if there is not a judge eating me up to have a listen. 

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM
3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate
4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla
5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 
6) Gerald Costa - Huge Black StepVan with my name on all 4 sides. Can't-miss it.
7) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid
8) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner
9) Jeff - 2017 VW Jetta


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



CBS13WRX said:


> I may be in over my head but I am coming. Feel free if there is not a judge eating me up to have a listen.


We just listen, then mark down some numbers, and then we tell you what we found, whether good or bad. Competitions are great because you will have 12 judges listening to your car over the weekend. You will get great feedback as to how to improve your car for the next show, or for your own enjoyment.

Good luck sir!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

And if you’re in Apple’s ecosystem and therefore find it easier to use Apple Music, here’s the same playlist there...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/playlist/sqology-hybrid-show/pl.u-4JomXK2FMBLYrl


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



SQ Audi said:


> I am bringing my car, but sadly, the system is not in it yet. We have our allotment of speakers and amplifiers for our demo cars coming hopefully in the next couple of weeks. The the whole shipment of our products should be here by the end of June as they are being shipped via container ship.


It must have been another Equus at the show in Florida last weekend. Oops.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



SQ Audi said:


> We just listen, then mark down some numbers, and then we tell you what we found, whether good or bad. Competitions are great because you will have 12 judges listening to your car over the weekend. You will get great feedback as to how to improve your car for the next show, or for your own enjoyment.
> 
> Good luck sir!


We'll make sure Joe has an extra dose of Benadryl and new crayons.

(backs slowly into the bushes)


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



Klifton Keplinger said:


> We'll make sure Joe has an extra dose of Benadryl and new crayons.
> 
> (backs slowly into the bushes)


Ok, that really made me laugh! Thanks for the smile Klifton!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make this one. Please take my name off the list. But I will be at SVR for sure!!!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



High Resolution Audio said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make this one. Please take my name off the list. But I will be at SVR for sure!!!


1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM
3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate
4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla
5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 
6) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid
7) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner
8) Jeff - 2017 VW Jetta


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lowcel said:


> Joe, are you bringing your car? Someone was telling me about it last weekend so I'm hoping to hear it.


Keith Turner told me that Eddie DeJesus has a White Equus with Mercury product in it. I would love to hear it as well. But that is not mine.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



SQ Audi said:


> Keith Turner told me that Eddie DeJesus has a White Equus with Mercury product in it. I would love to hear it as well. But that is not mine.


That would be it, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Need more time to get ready!!!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

you got this! 

I'm looking forward to it. Depending on where everyone is staying, maybe some of us can meet up for Dinner and a tuning session Friday night. Would anyone be down for that?


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Would love to but I am not coming down until Saturday morning.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



ErinH said:


> you got this!
> 
> I'm looking forward to it. Depending on where everyone is staying, maybe some of us can meet up for Dinner and a tuning session Friday night. Would anyone be down for that?


I would be. I'm staying with a friend about 15 minutes away. I'm sure he would enjoy that as well.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



audiophile25 said:


> Need more time to get ready!!!!!


Does that mean you are staying home and letting me get some points?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lowcel said:


> Does that mean you are staying home and letting me get some points?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lowcel said:


> Does that mean you are staying home and letting me get some points?


I doubt you will have any trouble beating me my friend. I will be coming up Saturday morning. I am staying in Alpharetta.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



ErinH said:


> Also, they posted the list of tracks that will be used for judging the SQology portion of the show. The playlist can be found on Spotify in the link below. FWIW, the playlist is just a representation of the songs used. They won't be playing music directly from Spotify; they'll have higher quality copies.
> https://open.spotify.com/user/kliftonjk/playlist/2pucBwqbO3czhMVwsVWICF?si=8bk5N3rRTVy0DpkJKo726g
> 
> Here’s a screenshot they provided of the tracks. Gotta say, I’m awful partial to Track 6.


How convenient, those are the same tracks I use to track down rattles in my vehicle.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lowcel said:


> How convenient, those are the same tracks I use to track down rattles in my vehicle.


You use music?

I use slow sine sweeps at high volume while wearing hearing protection. 

(yep, I'm serious)


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



ErinH said:


> You use music?
> 
> I use slow sine sweeps at high volume while wearing hearing protection.
> 
> (yep, I'm serious)


I've used pretty much everything imaginable. 9's in the doors bring out the worst in a vehicle.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

The tracklist is like a 110-degree day after someone has been complaining about winter too long.

For those lamenting not having enough lower frequency energy on sound quality competition discs, here's your 110-degree day.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



Klifton Keplinger said:


> The tracklist is like a 110-degree day after someone has been complaining about winter too long.
> 
> For those lamenting not having enough lower frequency energy on sound quality competition discs, here's your 110-degree day.


LOL, well that's one way to do it. It's a fun play list, I like it.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I'm starting to think this show will never get here. Eighteen more days, seems like forever.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lowcel said:


> I'm starting to think this show will never get here. Eighteen more days, seems like forever.


 I keep thinking...200 bucks for gas to get there and back plus expenses. 18 days is good to save up for the trip.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



SQ Audi said:


> I keep thinking...200 bucks for gas to get there and back plus expenses. 18 days is good to save up for the trip.


Well that's depressing. I'm looking at about 1,050 miles round trip. So, approximately 180 in gas.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lowcel said:


> Well that's depressing. I'm looking at about 1,050 miles round trip. So, approximately 180 in gas.


My Round trip is 1400 miles..plus some change for hotel and meals. I can go approx 390 miles on a tank without scaring myself too much, so I figure 4 tanks and I am golden.

Safe travels. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



SQ Audi said:


> My Round trip is 1400 miles..plus some change for hotel and meals. I can go approx 390 miles on a tank without scaring myself too much, so I figure 4 tanks and I am golden.
> 
> Safe travels. I look forward to meeting you.


I get around 16 - 17 mpg. My wallet is not going to like this trip.

Look forward to meeting you as well.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I'm not ready! Just a couple more things to fix. Maybe tuning till the last min.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I've been tuning a bit the past week as well. I got some good feedback at the last show so am working toward just improving those areas without getting tunnel vision and overdoing it. Sometimes I like my updates, sometimes I don't. But it often takes me until the next day of driving and listening to the updated tune to decide if it's good or bad and what areas I can keep or if I need to revert back to the 'baseline'. The luxury of having a computer based DSP. 

But overall, I'm happy with the way it's progressing and it's reignited my passion for understanding the mechanics of our hearing and ways to quantify a good tune objectively. 

Hopefully I can roll up to the show and be ready to go by then. If you're still in that cram session of tuning, Michael, let me know man and I'll be happy to lend an ear beforehand if you'd like.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I would definitely like to get your feedback on the changes I have made since you heard it last.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I'm making another trip to Alabama next week to get more prepared for this competition. I envy you guys that can do your own tuning.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I'll be swinging by with my Mustang, which only looks special underneath so don't all crowd around trying to get my to sign your tits. Anywho... will be good to see the few of you who may actually remember me. I still have boxes of high-end stuff I have never opened that I told myself I would install "one day". Most I've done is put Focal speakers off factory power in my Durango... which sounds great, oddly.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



audiophile25 said:


> I would definitely like to get your feedback on the changes I have made since you heard it last.


Not sure what you could have done to improve it... it sounded awesome at Jasons Spring event!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



audiophile25 said:


> I would definitely like to get your feedback on the changes I have made since you heard it last.


I haven't heard it since finals. I'm really looking forward to hearing it with all of the changes you have made. Afterwards I'll quietly go back to my vehicle where I can cry in peace behind dark windows. :shame:


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I have had a lot come up that's keeping me from competing at this event this year. But I am planning on attending on Sunday. Wouldn't mind to get some of you smart people to help me with some pointers. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



mumbles said:


> Not sure what you could have done to improve it... it sounded awesome at Jasons Spring event!


Thank you very much sir! I have changed the amps out and have been experimenting with different op amps in the processor. Be sure to give it a listen and let me know what you think.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lowcel said:


> I haven't heard it since finals. I'm really looking forward to hearing it with all of the changes you have made. Afterwards I'll quietly go back to my vehicle where I can cry in peace behind dark windows. :shame:


I know better than that. I'm just trying not to get my butt completely kicked in the lanes. I have been told that yours is awesome.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



tnaudio said:


> I have had a lot come up that's keeping me from competing at this event this year. But I am planning on attending on Sunday. Wouldn't mind to get some of you smart people to help me with some pointers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Shame you won't be competing this time!


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Of course I waited till the last minute.... But all Pre-registered for the show.... Now to find a hotel.....

Looking forward to fun weekend, getting some feedback on my little system and listening to some great cars... !

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



Audi_SQ4 said:


> Of course I waited till the last minute.... But all Pre-registered for the show.... Now to find a hotel.....
> 
> Looking forward to fun weekend, getting some feedback on my little system and listening to some great cars... !
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sweet! The more the merrier!


Don't forget to add your info the list...


1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM
3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate
4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla
5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 
6) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid
7) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner
8) Jeff - 2017 VW Jetta


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan

2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM

3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate

4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla

5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 

6) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid

7) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner

8) Jeff - 2017 VW Jetta

9) Jeremy - 2012 Black Audi S4

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I've gotta drop out. My wife had something come up so I've gotta watch the kiddo. I'm bummed I've gotta miss out, again!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan

2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM

3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate

4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla

5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 

6) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid

7) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner

8) Jeff - 2017 VW Jetta

9) Jeremy - 2012 Black Audi S4

10) Alan - 2018 Red Chevy Silverado Z-71


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lashlee said:


> I've gotta drop out. My wife had something come up so I've gotta watch the kiddo. I'm bummed I've gotta miss out, again!


Dang, man. You'll be missed. But hopefully we'll see you at Jason's meet.



BigAl205 said:


> 10) Alan - 2018 Red Chevy Silverado Z-71


sweet! nice ride.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Thanks, I just got it yesterday. This will be my first opportunity to see how it does on a long-ish trip.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan

2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM

3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate

4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla

5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 

6) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid

7) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner

8) Jeff - 2017 VW Jetta

9) Jeremy - 2012 Black Audi S4

10) Alan - 2018 Red Chevy Silverado Z-71

11) Steve - 1990 wrapped Chevy S-10 Blazer

12) Steve - 1979 copper Dodge Aspen coupe


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Will be good seeing you Steve.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I have to check with work to see if I can take the time off. I might have a ride with 11 and 12.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Da Fazza is in da house!


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

I will be attending I am in ATL. I am excited to attend and hear some awesome setups. 

How much does it cost to attend the event? Do you need to order tickets before hand or rsvp prior or just show up and pay admission? 

2015 Infiniti q40 white. ( don’t know if my Audiofrog GB Dsp system will be installed by then, Cartunes declined the install due to me purchasing products on my own. ) 

If you are not local find a hotel closer to cumming, do not book in Buckhead, Sandy springs, marietta etc. The farthest you may want to stay from the event area is Haynes Br or Windward pkwy which is 20-35 min drive to show depending on traffic. 

Thank You, 

Chase


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

We've reached capacity and registration is closed. Thanks, everyone! See you soon!

There is no charge to be a spectator at the event.

If anyone is still looking for a decent hotel for a reasonable cost, some are staying here: DoubleTree Atlanta Hotel in Alpharetta, GA


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



ChaseUTB said:


> I will be attending I am in ATL. I am excited to attend and hear some awesome setups.
> 
> How much does it cost to attend the event? Do you need to order tickets before hand or rsvp prior or just show up and pay admission?
> 
> ...


If just attending and not competing, there is no fee. No tickets, but this is supporting Parkinson research, so if you want to make a donation, that is appreciated, but not required. Just come and hang out, listen to some cars, and enjoy the day.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



ChaseUTB said:


> I will be attending I am in ATL. I am excited to attend and hear some awesome setups.
> 
> How much does it cost to attend the event? Do you need to order tickets before hand or rsvp prior or just show up and pay admission?
> 
> ...




Klifton and Joe already answered your question but I'll tag along...

Spectators are welcome and there is no fee to spectate. In fact, encouraging spectators to come out is partly why I started this thread and why I asked folks to list their vehicle info so we know who is who and spectators will feel more comfortable asking for a demo. 

Bring your favorite songs on a disc/thumbdrive/phone along with you so you can use your own music to demo with. If you forget, no worries... we all have some favorite tunes we can clog your ears with. 

See ya there, dude!

- Erin


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Yeah, I'll be there to spectate. I had a blast the last time I attended.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, I'll be there to spectate. I had a blast the last time I attended.


Likewise... I'm there for the demos 
1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan

2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM

3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate

4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla

5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 

6) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid

7) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner

8) Jeff - 2017 VW Jetta

9) Jeremy - 2012 Black Audi S4

10) Alan - 2018 Red Chevy Silverado Z-71

11) Steve - 1990 wrapped Chevy S-10 Blazer

12) Steve - 1979 copper Dodge Aspen coupe 

13) Eric - 2016 Mustang GT


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

SQ Audi said:


> If just attending and not competing, there is no fee. No tickets, but this is supporting Parkinson research, so if you want to make a donation, that is appreciated, but not required. Just come and hang out, listen to some cars, and enjoy the day.


Thanks so much for the answer and the invitation. I would def like to donate to the Parkinson’s research fund and support the vendors. Is there a link for the donation or can I donate at the show? 



ErinH said:


> Klifton and Joe already answered your question but I'll tag along...
> 
> Spectators are welcome and there is no fee to spectate. In fact, encouraging spectators to come out is partly why I started this thread and why I asked folks to list their vehicle info so we know who is who and spectators will feel more comfortable asking for a demo. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ...


Hey there Erin, thanks for the warm invite. I definitely would like to donate to support the research as well as support the vendors/ sponsors. I am definite looking forward to hearing & seeing the builds. Also look forward to hearing certain products since I am in the purchasing stage for my build. 

I can donate at the show, or ahead of time whichever is appropriate/ best. 

Thanks, 

Chase


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



ChaseUTB said:


> Thanks so much for the answer and the invitation. I would def like to donate to the Parkinson’s research fund and support the vendors. Is there a link for the donation or can I donate at the show?
> 
> Chase


SQOlogy in ATL Facebook page


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan

2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM

3) Joe -- 2013 White Equus Ultimate

4) Kyle - 2014 Silver Corolla

5) Andrew - 2016 Blackish Silverado 

6) Mike - 2014 Silver Honda Accord Hybrid

7) Bruce - 2012 White 4Runner

8) Jeff - 2017 VW Jetta

9) Jeremy - 2012 Black Audi S4

10) Alan - 2018 Red Chevy Silverado Z-71

11) Steve - 1990 wrapped Chevy S-10 Blazer

12) Steve - 1979 copper Dodge Aspen coupe 

13) Eric - 2016 Mustang GT

14) Chris - 2015 Nissan Versa


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Any dinner plans for Friday evening?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



lowcel said:


> Any dinner plans for Friday evening?


I will be at a judges training. But there are a ton of nice places to eat in the vicinity of HAT HQ. I would love to chat with you guys beforehand, and am willing to afterwards. I am staying at the Doubletree in Alphretta.


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I'm staying at the Holiday inn Express in Cummings. Unfortunately I will not be arriving until late Friday night.... I'm looking forward to hanging out with you guys this weekend. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

I'm really looking forward to this weekend. This was the best show last year. Looks like even more cars this year. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*



tnaudio said:


> 1) Erin - 2006 Black Civic Sedan
> 
> 2) Michael - 2016 Blue Scion iM
> 
> ...



The Acoustic Egg is gonna make an appearance !


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

8 AM Competitor meeting Saturday morning.

1240 Oak Industrial Lane
Cumming GA 30041

Please see the Facebook Event discussion thread for more pertinent info: https://www.facebook.com/events/671248993080009/?active_tab=discussion


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

SQ Audi said:


> ChaseUTB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for the answer and the invitation. I would def like to donate to the Parkinson’s research fund and support the vendors. Is there a link for the donation or can I donate at the show?
> ...


I’m not on Facebook. I can’t get anywhere with that link. I’m excited for the event, what time is best for spectators to show up?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

Found the Dennis Phinney Parkinson’s research donation link but I can’t click donate. I have a friend who is on FB, going to see if he can figure it out & donate & Ill pay him back. If not, maybe I can pay one of the DIYMA members to make the donation from their phone and I can pay them. I want to support the show & cause! 

See everyone tom, I will prob arrive around1 pm, working at the studio late tonight.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Nice event, I finally made it to a car audio event and i enjoy getting to listen to a number of great systems. Thanks to all


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

So there is a top 10 round that is ran like a bracket race. They are putting cars head to head and eliminating one by one. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

This was a lot of fun and I enjoyed meeting you all! Tons of fun catching up with old friends, making new ones, and matching some faces to some names finally!

I didn't take any photos of the event, but here is an obligatory picture while ascending out of the Atlanta airport this evening with the sunset on the far left.


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Had a great time this weekend attending the show... Was so fun meeting the other competitors and getting a TON of feedback...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Pics. 


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Event results were posted to the IASCA and MECA pages. Here's some links:

IASCA 2x:
Saturday, June 30, 2018 Hybrid Audio Technologies DPE [SQC | IQC]

IASCA 3x:
Sunday, July 1, 2018 Hybrid Audio Technologies TKE [SQC | IQC]

MECA 2x:
MECA Events

MECA 3x:
MECA Events



Also, Klif posted a new episode of the SQology podcast last night. It's a recap of this event and he brought up a couple ideas for next year. Even if you didn't attend it might be something useful to pass your drive time with.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Here’s some pictures Bill and I took. Pretty much the same as what Bruce posted but figured I’d share before I deleted them from my phone.


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: SQology for Parkinson’s Research II. Atlanta, GA. June 30th-July 1st, 2018.*

Greatly enjoyed listening to the SQology podcast on my commute home today.... It was really nice to hear how the show was put together and what the future plans might be for next year... !

Fantastic show show this year....!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

As one of the judges from this show I have this take on it. OUTSTANDING process! Klifton Keplinger was a true rock star keeping the score sheets in order, answering judges questions, and literally taking care of everyone. He was a rock star!

The cars were stellar and some made a huge step forward from last year. I realize that I am too big to get into a few of the cars, (Boxter S and GTR) but for the most part, they were much easier than Mark Eldridge's NASCAR. The sound quality is just getting better and better, and IMHO, SQ is making a name for itself again. These shows are just going to get bigger and bigger.

While I will no longer be judging any shows, I will support the SQOlogy shows both financially as a sponsor, but also as a competitor. We need more SQ cars and we need more participation. If you love the way your car sounds, bring it out. SQOlogy puts more of an emphasis on judges feedback than really the MECA or IASCA competition formats. These shows are for the competitors to get real time advise on how to make their cars better. I was blessed (and cursed) enough to judge every car at this show, and I personally talked with each and every competitor after I listened to the cars. It is a great way to get to know people, and to share a common bond....the love of music.

Thank you Ben and Klifton for putting on these shows. I hope to possibly make one day at SVR, and will be at Finals for sure. You both have a great vision and a great love for music. Keep up the good work.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> Thank you Ben and Klifton for putting on these shows.



To clarify - it’s all Klif. The only thing I can be credited for is being a major pain in Klif’s ass.

Klif puts everything he has into these shows and deserves 110% of the credit.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you, guys, though without Ben being a PITA, none of this would happen. So, team effort.  Also, without everyone in this photo (plus those who hid from the photo), I wouldn't get to have fun with spreadsheets. So, thank you!


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

Video of some of the cars and things (no video of the BBQ, sad):  SQOLOGY for Parkinson's Research II


----------

